# Bradford White Icon System



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

What does everyone think about The new gas valve they plan to have on all their residential water heaters? It's a Honeywell and i have seen them on a line of Whirlpool water heaters for a couple years. these have a port that will allow you to hookup some new accessories like a water alarm and cut off and timer of some sort that will let you set the temperature to a lower level at different times to save money etc.

I like the idea of the port for the new stuff but they also have it setup so you can change the valve with draining because it has a dry well but its plastic! 

http://www.bradfordwhite.com/icon.asp


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

I watched both videos.

Bradford White is also marketing the Icon as a replacement system for other brand heaters as well. *FVIR* and pre FVIR.

It sounds great. One set up for most heaters.

Only one question. What about liability? What do you all think about potential liability on installing this on another manufacturers FVIR water heater?


----------



## fiferjason (Oct 22, 2009)

*ICON Gas Valve*

The ICON gas valve is proprietary to Bradford White water heaters only. Additionally, it can only be utilized on Bradford White FVIR and Pre-FVIR mdoels. It cannot be utilized on other manufacturers becuase of the design.

If you have any additional questions regarding this I will be more that willing to help you out. 

Thank you,

Jason Fifer
Product Manager
Bradford White Corporation


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

fiferjason said:


> The ICON gas valve is proprietary to Bradford White water heaters only. Additionally, it can only be utilized on Bradford White FVIR and Pre-FVIR mdoels. It cannot be utilized on other manufacturers becuase of the design.
> 
> If you have any additional questions regarding this I will be more that willing to help you out.
> 
> ...


 Thanks. I could use a new BW hat, and any other cool stuff you could give away.:whistling2:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Does B&W still have a cast iron burner that's way over built?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't have a question, more of some feedback. You guys should really stop using the apcom brand thermostats in your electric models. I know based on what the members here say that your company produces some of the most reliable gas heaters on the market, but your electrics are another matter.

I do work for a property management company that owns a few hundred properties in central Florida and the majority of them have bradford white electric heaters. Every time
I get a call on one of your company’s heaters it's always the same thing. 
Resident complains of "no hot water". I go out and the high limit disk is tripped. Apon closer inspection I find that one of the 2 thermostat bodies have delaminated causing the stat to lock into the "on" position. Seeing as how most of these heaters are 2-4 years old, I find this unacceptable. Now I should clarify that we are talking about apcom's product and I do get many non-bradford what heaters that also have failed apcoms. If you would like to keep your reputation as the top dog I would recommend that you stop buying apcom's thermostats and start using thermodisk brand thermostats instead. 

Again, I have no problems with your gas heaters, only the electrics.
I have taken several pictures of these failures if you are interested in seeing them.


fiferjason said:


> The ICON gas valve is proprietary to Bradford White water heaters only. Additionally, it can only be utilized on Bradford White FVIR and Pre-FVIR mdoels. It cannot be utilized on other manufacturers becuase of the design.
> 
> If you have any additional questions regarding this I will be more that willing to help you out.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> I don't have a question, more of some feedback. You guys should really stop using the apcom brand thermostats in your electric models. I know based on what the members here say that your company produces some of the most reliable gas heaters on the market, but your electrics are another matter.
> 
> I do work for a property management company that owns a few hundred properties in central Florida and the majority of them have bradford white electric heaters. Every time
> I get a call on one of your company’s heaters it's always the same thing.
> ...


 Your gonna get every answer but the truth.....and the truth is the apcoms are cheaper and thats why they use them. Thermodisc and robertshaw make the best controls on the market.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*what do the apcons look like????*

I dont know one from another..

someone put a pic on the thread to educate me as to what you are talking about.

I know that the Smith electric thermostat is a pretty good one.... Rheem useses the same olne 

and lately The last 10 bradford whites have the same thermostat in them too....

I never have a problem with either Rheem or Bradfords electric thermostats....

usually the reason the thermostats fail here in indy is the water is so crappy that the element shorts out in about two years...

never , ever had a problem with any of them


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*jason...where is the love???*



fiferjason said:


> The ICON gas valve is proprietary to Bradford White water heaters only. Additionally, it can only be utilized on Bradford White FVIR and Pre-FVIR mdoels. It cannot be utilized on other manufacturers becuase of the design.
> 
> If you have any additional questions regarding this I will be more that willing to help you out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

fiferjason said:


> The ICON gas valve is proprietary to Bradford White water heaters only. Additionally, it can only be utilized on Bradford White FVIR and Pre-FVIR mdoels. It cannot be utilized on other manufacturers becuase of the design.
> 
> If you have any additional questions regarding this I will be more that willing to help you out.
> 
> ...


Thank you for clearing that up for me Jason. I was a little surprised when I watched the technical video. It seemed to me like it would be a huge liability issue.

I think the confusion came in for me when the guy in the video said _it can be used to replace *any* White Rodgers or Robert Shaw gas control valve - pre or post FVIR_. and _One of the advantages is it can be used as a *universal* replacement_.

If he said _any *Bradford White* heater with a Robert Shaw or White Rodgers_....... and _a universal replacement for any *Bradford White*_........

Well, you get the idea. I see I incorrectly inferred what Bradford White was implying.

I am curious as to what would prevent someone from installing the ICON on another manufacturers heater if they make the same inferrence as I did?

Thanks again.

BTW, I like the way your engineers are thinking over there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I would think that the pilot assembly would be a big problem because different brands seal differently as they pass through the burner door. plus the main burner tube on the vertical may vary.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

There would not be a need to seal at the door on a pre FVIR.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

True.


----------



## fiferjason (Oct 22, 2009)

*Electric Thermostats*

Thank you for the feedback regarding Bradford White electric water heaters using APCOM thermostats. As of 2006, all Bradford White surface mount electric thermostats are now Therm-o-Disc. 

Please see the below link indicating additional information regarding this change. 

http://www.bradfordwhite.com/productbulletins/pb_electromagnetic.asp

If you require any additional information, please let me know.

Thank you,

Jason Fifer
Product Manager
Bradford White Corporation


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi Jason

Welcome to Plumbing Zone

Yep those are the one I have been installing for a long time now.

*Image property of Bradford White*. Jason if you don't want this image provided from your site displayed please send me a PM and I'll remove the image.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

I guess Jason didn't want to answer the question.


----------

